# Penn Greenie



## Powderman (Dec 5, 2010)

Penn Greenie I powder coated, Silver Sparkle basecoat with a Candy Blue topcoat:


----------



## Tadpole1 (Aug 13, 2007)

I must say it looks way too nice to fish. I like it.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work.


----------



## floridasportsman (Aug 13, 2010)

Amazing reel what model is it? Ive got a manual 706 I found and I love it.


----------

